# 7 up with paint HELP!



## tristian bottle (Dec 8, 2007)

old paint on bottle it means alot to me because it was my grandpas anyone know how to get the paint off? plz help!


----------



## tristian bottle (Dec 9, 2007)

good idea but it might damage the bottle any other ideas?

 sorry about the big pic


----------



## Jim1870 (Dec 9, 2007)

I do a lot of remodeling work and these are two products that I have found effective in removing paint.  Goof Off and Oops.  No, really.

 Here'sthe websites.  I make no promises about how thy might work on bottles, but they are effective.  - Jim

http://www.jasco-help.com/products/cleanersremovers/index.html

http://www.valsparglobal.com/val/resident/goof-off.jsp


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 9, 2007)

Throw that one away it's to faded to mess with. If ya want a good I'll give you one or two and a mag. to go w/ it. Oh so glad it's the giving season. I aint got a white beard for nuthin.


----------

